# Tutorial Highspeedfotografie



## blue-wasabi (2. August 2013)

Meine neuen Videotutorials zum Thema Highspeedfotografie (Wasserbomben platzen lassen)

Tutorial 1/2 : Aufbau und Durchführung

Tutorial 2/2 : Den Auslöser bauen

Viel Spass beim Nachmachen und Ausprobieren

Uli


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. August 2013)

Hey blue-wasabi,

ich habe deine Anleitung gleich mal als Tutorial bei uns veröffentlicht. Vielen Dank dafür!

Liebe Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Klein0r (22. August 2013)

Sehr gut beschrieben! Gefällt mir gut  Danke dafür


----------

